# Building a shed



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've been wanting to do this for MANY years. Finally got started on it last weekend.
Our son the Carpenter came out for the wekend and we got to work Sat. morning.
It's 8'x10' with 7.5' walls. Built in the balloon style. That's the way the end walls were built. Much stronger than building the end walls and putting the peak on top of that.
I spent more time on it today, and am now working on the doors.
Tuesday morning I got a massage at the senior center. Damn, I needed that.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks really good. I wouldn't call it balloon framing though. Your sill plates are on top of your floor platform.

I don't think balloon framing is any stronger than platform framed buildings. In a single story, there's not much differeence anyway. It also has other disadvantages.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Looks good, are you going to build a ramp or steps ?

========



AxlMyk said:


> I've been wanting to do this for MANY years. Finally got started on it last weekend.
> Our son the Carpenter came out for the wekend and we got to work Sat. morning.
> It's 8'x10' with 7.5' walls. Built in the balloon style. That's the way the end walls were built. Much stronger than building the end walls and putting the peak on top of that.
> I spent more time on it today, and am now working on the doors.
> Tuesday morning I got a massage at the senior center. Damn, I needed that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> I've been wanting to do this for MANY years. Finally got started on it last weekend.
> Our son the Carpenter came out for the wekend and we got to work Sat. morning.
> It's 8'x10' with 7.5' walls. Built in the balloon style. That's the way the end walls were built. Much stronger than building the end walls and putting the peak on top of that.
> I spent more time on it today, and am now working on the doors.
> Tuesday morning I got a massage at the senior center. Damn, I needed that.


Mike, 

I cannot believe that all the great projects you have done in the past, you never had a shed.

looking good.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great looking shed, Mike... but with the roof sloping towards the door, won't you have snow-sluffing issues? We sure would here...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a roof rake and the snow thrower will be in the shed, ready to go.
Gutters are going on soon.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's one nice shed!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great Looking shed Mike. Did you plan on running a light switch so you can see when the light is all but gone? I ran a extension cord from the house over to the shed to provide temporary power when it was needed.

I did one for a friend but floated it on pillings so if he wanted to move the shed he could. I made the roof to match the slope of the existing house.

Is that wood siding you put up sure looks solid.

Will you be putting on a swinging door or a rolling door mounted on the outside of the shed?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

*It's getting there.*

This might answer a couple questions. Been working on it when time allows. The last couple days have been pretty nice outside, after a miserable weekend weather wise.
The roof-line matches the house at a 4 pitch.

Got some primer paint done today, and yesterday I put in my lumber racks. I started by cutting 2x4s off at 24" on a 3º angle. From there on everything was cut at 3º. The first 2x4s up, an 18" bracket/shelf, 12" 2x4, 18" bracket, etc. 4 layers and I can put 9'6" lumber on them.

The window is there so I can catch the chipmunks at the bird feeder. Slide the window open, sneak out the pellet gun, and bam.

The last sheet of T1-11 went on 1" below the rest of it. I have no idea how that happened. Ticked me off, that one did.
Now I have the trim and eaves to install, and paint the whole thing. Gray with white trim.
At least I can start putting some of the garage junk in it.


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

I love a man with a plan Great Job Mike 
Hope to see you next Tue's 
Rob


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks great nice job.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> The window is there so I can catch the chipmunks at the bird feeder. Slide the window open, sneak out the pellet gun, and bam.


Squirrel stew tonight, Mike? <g>


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

RMilgie said:


> I love a man with a plan Great Job Mike
> Hope to see you next Tue's
> Rob


You know Rob, I had the router lathe, the Jessem miter jig, a box full of really old tools the Hartland museum didn't have room for, a wood base jointer plane, and a couple other things to show you Tuesday. And who doesn't show up at the wood working club meeting? Ummm. Hmmm. Rob? Was Rob there? Ummm. Hmmm. No.:sarcastic:

See you Tuesday and maybe next Thursday also for the Howell meeting.

Oh. By the way. The classroom has been clean and straightened up this year. Turns out the teacher retired, and the school district doesn't have a replacement. We're afraid it might mean the end of wood working classes in Hartland. That would be a bummer.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> Squirrel stew tonight, Mike? <g>


Do you know how many chippers it would take to make a snack?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea.. but at a penny a pellet they're cheap meat.. the birds will love ya.. and you're being "green"!!


----------

